# Liver and heart



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Tripe is fairly well balanced in itself; liver should be around 5% of total by weight; cheek and heart are muscle meat, and should be around 80% by weight. The other 15% would be made up of 10% bone and 5% organs other than liver. Ideally you should feed a range of different meats and fish - chicken, beef, mackerel, salmon, lamb, etc, etc.


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

What can happen if I overdue liver? My dog woke up with a limp and I'm not sure if it's due to too much vitamin A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Short term the effects of excess liver are far more likely to be loose stools; it could take months or years of feeding large quantities of liver to have a significant impact, but if you are concerned you should talk to your vet: https://www.vetinfo.com/vitamin-a-toxicity-in-dogs.html


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok that's good to know.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Are you feeding any bone (like raw chicken necks, chicken backs, turkey necks, etc)? I'm definitely new to the whole raw feeding thing, but from what I've read balancing the calcium and phosphorus ratio is super important so they need to eat bone to balance out the phosphorus in the meat.


----------



## Dee84cali (Dec 16, 2015)

FireStorm said:


> Are you feeding any bone (like raw chicken necks, chicken backs, turkey necks, etc)? I'm definitely new to the whole raw feeding thing, but from what I've read balancing the calcium and phosphorus ratio is super important so they need to eat bone to balance out the phosphorus in the meat.




I haven't for 2 days, I usually strip the meat (he doesn't like chicken) from a chicken leg and loves it.. He's back to normal now... For a minute there I thought I was posing my dog


----------

